

Arq for Windows finally available - bvrlt
https://www.arqbackup.com/arq-for-windows/

======
bvrlt
I really like the philosophy of Arq:

\- especially: owning the encryption keys [1].

\- agnostic of the storage (S3, Glacier, Dropbox etc. can be used)

\- documented backup format

[1] [https://www.haystacksoftware.com/blog/2014/10/its-not-
about-...](https://www.haystacksoftware.com/blog/2014/10/its-not-about-the-
encryption-its-about-the-encryption-keys/)

------
sreitshamer
(I'm the guy who wrote Arq) If you have any questions or run into issues,
please let me know, either here or via email: support at arqbackup.com

~~~
matrixagent
Would you consider also creating a linux, preferably CLI, version?

~~~
sreitshamer
Ys, it's on the to-do list.

~~~
matrixagent
That's the best news I've read in a while, thank you. Looking forward to it
very much!

------
mosselman
This is great news! Any chance I can use this to backup to Hubic's service? In
theory I could mount Hubic on a Rapsberry and then sftp to the Raspberry from
Arq, but it would be great if I could do it directly.

~~~
sreitshamer
Not right now, sorry.

~~~
mosselman
Thanks, no problem.

Do you think the mounting 'trick' would work or is that just a dumb idea? :)

~~~
sreitshamer
Don't know enough about what you're describing. If you can mount Hubic as a
drive, then maybe mount it to your Mac, and then tell Arq to SFTP to
localhost. (Backing up to a local folder is on the to-do list but the SFTP
approach is a workaround.)

------
quinndupont
I still use Backblaze to backup my media server (several TBs of data), but I
recently switched to Arq on my laptop. It is fast, reliable, and at least if
your data requirements aren't too vast, very cheap.

------
morepyplease
As a long time crashplan user, I backup a few Tb of data and use the key based
encryption. Does arq fall flate in comparison to anyone? I like the sound of
this, but I am wondering if I gain anything versus using cradhplan to just
write the files locally instead of sending to crashplans storage.

~~~
dmd
Open format.

~~~
Fastidious
I wonder. Assume you do not have arqbackup, and--for the sake of your short
open format comment--arq_restore is outdated. You have downloaded all the data
chunks (the many, many, many arq creates), how do you go by to decrypt it and
get the original data in working state?

~~~
dmd
I'm not sure what you mean by outdated; it seems to work fine. If not, you
read
[https://www.arqbackup.com/s3_data_format.txt](https://www.arqbackup.com/s3_data_format.txt)
and write your own. In contrast, what do you do with your Crashplan data if
you don't have access to Crashplan? It's lost.

------
jwr
I don't really care much for the Windows version, but I'm a user of Arq on Mac
OS. I used CrashPlan and Backblaze before that, for a couple of years, but had
issues with both.

I would like to point out something many people overlook. If you use an online
backup service, check how decryption is done. If you have to supply your
decryption password to an on-line form, somebody has access to your data, and
all the encryption has been for nothing (this was my problem with Backblaze).

Arq is great, because it decouples storage from backup. You pay for Arq, which
buys you a backup program, and you buy storage separately, from any of the
supported providers. You can also switch storage providers over the long term.
I am very happy with this approach.

Arq has also proven to be much more reliable than either Crashplan or
Backblaze's client app.

~~~
caseyf7
Arq's client app was much less reliable for me than Backblaze on OSX. But it
has been over a year since I switched.

------
brandon272
Arq is one of my favourite pieces of software.

------
ethana
Where's the key file saved on the Windows' directory?

~~~
sreitshamer
In C:\ProgramData\Arq\keychain.

